# 1/43 compatibility question - Artin & SCX



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Will the new 1/43 SCX cars work on Artin track? Just asking regarding the slot depths / guide pins and other general compatibility issues.

I have a couple of the generic tuner cars and need to know if they'd work on Artin track. 

Thanks!


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

1976Cordoba said:


> Will the new 1/43 SCX cars work on Artin track? Just asking regarding the slot depths / guide pins and other general compatibility issues.
> 
> I have a couple of the generic tuner cars and need to know if they'd work on Artin track.
> 
> Thanks!


Hey doba!

Yes, they should work just fine. It's the Carrera GO! cars that you have watch out for - they use the thickest pins for guides and are a lot deeper than SCX and Artin.

I know several 1/43 slot car racers using Artin track with SCX so you are good to go!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Cool - Thanks for the intel! :thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

1976Cordoba said:


> Cool - Thanks for the intel! :thumbsup:


You are very welcome! Have fun!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Hello! We sell tones of the Carrera 1/43 cars.....we run them on our 1/32 track. We have a class for them. All we do to the 1/43 Carrera cars, is grind down the guide pin and that's all she wrote. The carrera 1/43 cars are of better quality and look moe real...than the SCX and Artin 1/43 car, but the Artin cars are the fastest out of the 3 1/43 companies. We race the Carerra 1/43 at 20V...they do have very good brakes and they kick butt. The kids run them at 12V and they are fast and a blast. The Carrera cars do handle the best...I mean it. Try they you will like them. The best handling 1/43 Carrera cars, are the Nascars, LMPs and the F1s.


----------



## mrmarshal79 (Dec 1, 2020)

PD2 said:


> Hey doba!
> 
> Yes, they should work just fine. It's the Carrera GO! cars that you have watch out for - they use the thickest pins for guides and are a lot deeper than SCX and Artin.
> 
> ...


I hope so I am buying two different lots of Artin track today for 40$ bucks and hoping to be able to get newer cars.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

mrmarshal79 said:


> I hope so I am buying two different lots of Artin track today for 40$ bucks and hoping to be able to get newer cars.


you realize that post is over a decade old?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

mrmarshal79 said:


> I hope so I am buying two different lots of Artin track today for 40$ bucks and hoping to be able to get newer cars.



What kind of cars are looking to get? Older Artins or new 1:43s?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This thread hasn't expired.
All information is still relevant...


----------

